# Alchemie und die procchancen



## SinjiD (26. Oktober 2009)

This!!:


Juten Tach zusammen, 

Ich habe nun schon die Elixier- und Transmutationspezialisierung getestet. Abgesehen davon, dass die umskill Kosten leicht überwuchert sind, ist mir aufgefallen das die Transmutationspezialisierung voll fürn*%!%%#%@!@!ist. Wir können nur alle 20 Stunden EINEN Stein herstellen und die doch sehr gringe Procc-Chance ist einfach zu niedrig. Die geschätzten 2,5% sind defenitiv zu niedrig. 

Ich bin dafür, das man automatisch beim herstellen eines Steines, mit der Transmutationspezialisierung, 3 oder 5 Steine (über die Anzahl kann man dann noch reden) grundsätzlich hinzu bekommt oder aber der Cooldown (zZ 20 Stunden) wird drastisch herunter genommen. Vielleicht einen Cooldown von (Die Zahl ist auch nur aus der Luft gegriffen und lässt sich auch drüber reden) 2 Stunden. 

Das würde mir und ich denke mal allen Alchimisten sehr gefallen. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
der Imbassad 

P.S. Die allgemeine Procc-Chance von Elixier-, Tränke- und Transmutationspezialisierung könnte eine Veränderung gut tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobbysir (26. Oktober 2009)

wieso nicht 10 minuten ?
wenn es nur so kurz wäre die zeit, dann sind davon ganz viele im AH und die preise werden fallen.
denke das ist nicht sinn des erfinders oder ?
als juwe habe ich auch was ich nur einmal am tag machen kann, ist doch ok so.
die preise dafür sind im AH auch noch ok.


----------



## blindhai (26. Oktober 2009)

Dann schreib es doch an Blizzard!

Wenn du Alchemie änderst musst du die anderen Berufe mit ähnlichen Mechanism auch ändern. 20 Std CD sind schon iO. Der Schneider hat knappe 3 Tage. Du bekommst als Alchi also 3 Steine in 3 Tagen, der spezialisierte Schneider aber nur max. 2 Tücher pro Sorte bzw. 4 Tücher insgesamt.
Die Umskillkosten sind die gleichen wie beim Schneider afaik (150 Gold).

Wäre aber generell ne Idee den spezialisierten Alchi eine erhöhte Proc-Chance von 10% oder so zu geben. Wieviele Steine dann rauskommen, müsste man dann halt schauen.


----------



## Mungamau (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo TE.

Die Procchancen von 2.5% sind doch richlich genug. Sollten sie 10% betragen, wären Alhimisten ohne Ende in WoW, zur Zeit sind es viele Kräuterkundler. Wieso sollte Blizzard das anheben? Genau, es gibt keinen Grund dazu. 

Zum Cooldown:
20 Stunden ist angemessen, oder willst du, wie bei der alchemistischen forschung, 2 Tage warten?

Mfg Munga

PS: Der Post ist zum grübeln da.


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

Falsches Forum denke ich...
(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*verschieb*


----------

